# moving to canada



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

hi everyone its been a while since i was on this but my family did move to australia but we are thinking of moving to Canada maybe british columbia, And i hoping someone can help in regard to the cost of living there my husband and I have 5 children so to know the cost of living ie. groceries, schooling, rentals and so on. if anyone can give me information i would very much apreciate it. 

Regards Shinny


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BC can be an expensive place to live. What are your occupation(s) and what sort of income do you expect to earn.


----------



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Auld Yin for your reply, my husband is a plant fitter I am a stay at home mother of 5 children so I'm kept busy. I did have a look at the price of rentals there and see they are expensive for what we would need. I think my husband would be looking in the region of 120k - 140k a year. He has been in his profession about 24+ years so has a lot of experience.


----------



## davidgrey50 (Oct 30, 2012)

shinny said:


> Thanks Auld Yin for your reply, my husband is a plant fitter I am a stay at home mother of 5 children so I'm kept busy. I did have a look at the price of rentals there and see they are expensive for what we would need. I think my husband would be looking in the region of 120k - 140k a year. He has been in his profession about 24+ years so has a lot of experience.


Strongly suggest your husband check out transferability of his qualifications, as well as job opportunities in BC. BC, particularly around Vancouver, is becoming de-industrialised. For work in the skilled trades Alberta offers far more opportunity. And yes, The lower mainland ( Vancouver area) is the most expensive place to live in Canada. Biggest sticker-shocks are housing, food, booze, and car insurance.

I was born here, have lived both sides, but am moving back to UK next week. Cost of living is one factor.


----------



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks David Grey my husband said where ever there is work so we are now looking a bit inland around the alberta area. We have been to Vancouver back in the 90's and was expensive then. He has city and guilds which we know is recognised over the world. I had made a mistake in his job discription because different parts of the world have different names but he is a heavy duty mechanic(diesel Mechanic). We definitely think alberta but we will see if you can get the sponsorship but i dont think Canada does that so we will see how much it would cost us to get there and so on.
regards Shinny


----------



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

sorry Auld Yin my husband is diesel mechanic( heavy duty diesel fitter) has city and guilds certificates. thanks Shinny


----------



## davidgrey50 (Oct 30, 2012)

Shinny-


I hope you don't think I'm being negative, but your husband will not get certification on his City & Guilds. Each province has it's own licensing regime - do some serious checking. At the very least, a year or two's training/upgrading is likely to be required. 

On this blog and others there are rather a lot of people who think their UK qualifications will work in other jurisdictions. They won't.


----------



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

*qualifications*

A yes the red card or cert or something like that he did look in to that about year or so ago yes we seen about the qualification thing. We are Irish so its not uk thing or maybe C&G is an English thing not sure only my husband would know. Thanks for the info. we will look into it more but we did see there is a lot of diesel mechanic jobs in Canada and we know they wont employ people from other countries unless there is no one in canada who can do the job. 
Thanks Again


----------

